# Lelit Elizabeth v3 noise question



## jcescobar (Jun 9, 2021)

This is probably a silly question and probably due to hyper-sensitivity around a new toy but ...

I have had my Lelit Elizabeth for a month now. Been loving it. Past couple of days I've noticed a noise separate from the pump while I'm brewing.

Under the pump's normal 'rrrrrrr' there is a low 'tud tud tud' at regular intervals. I ask only because I've just noticed it now (and very possbily due to heightened senses around a new toy).

Normal? (the sound, not the hightened senses).

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Do you still have the little white filter cap on the water pipe? Think others have reported this rattles against the inside of the water tank


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jcescobar said:


> there is a low 'tud tud tud' at regular intervals.


 Is that the pump intake hose in the tank rattling, specially if it has the gauze connected to at the end.

This is tricky, and not very easy to solve. The best way is to find a "spot" and make it doesn't rattle.

To test it, just open the water tank lid and grab hold of the hose, move about and see it it goes away. Make sure the tip is constant immersed in water.


----------



## jcescobar (Jun 9, 2021)

I have the Lelit water softner filter on the intake hose. I will check to see if that is it. But the sound is more 'internal' than an external rattling bit. Machine is working fine otherwise, though, so I probably shouldn't be too concerned ...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@jcescobar If the machine is working fine, I wouldn't worry too much. One day, whenever you take the top cover off, see if you hear the noise, and might be easier to pinpoint.

Enjoy!


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

I used sound absorbing mat with adhesive to tampen the case. There are different kinds with different thicknesses and densities. The denser the better. I got 20db off and no rattling anymore. Just a muted hum. Most of the sound tampening mats are rated up to 120 deg C, just enough.


----------

